# Ammonia Burn?! Please help!



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Last night I noticed that my brother accidentally overfed my goldfish, but they seemed okay. This morning I looked and I saw some black marks on one of my goldfish! The other two seems okay but I'm worried. Is it ammonia burn? is there a way to make the black marks go away? I will go to the petstore now and get my water tested and post results later. Please help! Thank you. 
There's black markings on his dorsal fin. and a tiny bit on his tail


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm no expert, but how much food was given?

I would think it would take time for the food to break down and create ammonia.


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

cichlid said:


> I'm no expert, but how much food was given?
> 
> I would think it would take time for the food to break down and create ammonia.


it was enough to scatter around 1/3 of my 30G tank ): maybe 5-6 large pinches? 
I'm hoping it's just some natural colouration starting to show since he's still small


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I just can see it being converted to ammonia that fast, maybe try vacuuming your gravel.

Did you get some test results?


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

unfortunately i was too in such a rush and i forgot to bring my water sample... do you know if the black markings will go away?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest a decent water change asap


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ammonia burn is typically observed in the gills. Fins may display fin rot but typically not ammonia burn. From the picture, I would say it is colour development within the dorsal and caudal fin structure. 

As mentioned above, I would do a small water change and gravel vac to remove any fine food particulates from the substrate.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I had lion heads, ryukins and orandas for a while too, I did notice alot of color development when they were young. I can admit I deffinatly over feed as I learned I never had an issue with ammonia burn, from one time you do a 10% change, vacuume the gravel then in 2 days or so get your water tested..... Should take care of things.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't think it is. Like CRS_Fan said, it is normal. Next time, if in doubt, do a water change. And always get a test kit.

I strongly believe 10% or small amount of water change really does nothing. If you ever concern that you have water parameter problem, best to do is a large amount of water change say 40% to 50%. That will bring the concentration down at least in half.


----------



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody! i had a panic attack earlier ahaha. but thank you again.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

+3 I vote normal colour development.


----------

